# Nice bike, I want one.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Roy,

for some reason, I can't see your picture


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is there, I can see it.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

S'funny,

I still can't see it, or the one in the piercings post below, but I can see the one in the Seiko Frankenwatch thread


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Weird


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Try hitting "refresh" maybe? I can see them fine as well.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Still no go


----------



## Gordon (Aug 8, 2003)

Going for a ride while you're going for a ride.


----------

